# Grande Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)



## Vince (3 Jul 2008 às 16:32)

No Atlântico como previsto (ver seguimento) formou-se a *Tempestade Tropical Bertha*.







A Bertha formou-se contra a climatologia, é o primeiro sistema tropical com nome a formar-se na região de Cabo Verde no mês de Julho desde 1996, curiosamente com o mesmo nome, o Furacão Bertha de 5 Julho 1996 que provocou grandes estragos na costa leste dos EUA. E continuando na climatologia, não há registos desde 1851 de um sistema tropical formar-se numa longitude tão a leste no mês de Julho, embora claro, os registos não são muito fidedignos antes da era dos satélites, embora nesta zona isso seja um pouco minimizado pois é uma rota marítima importante desde há séculos.



*Modelos*






A generalidade dos modelos concorda no trajecto noroeste para os primeiros dias, sendo que a partir daí há algumas divergências, com o GFS a indicar uma quebra da crista do anticiclone e a virar mais acentuadamente para norte com rumo mais ou menos a uma zona entre as Bermudas e os Açores onde seria depois absorvido. (Se olharem para os mapas do GFS a que estão mais habituados como o wetterzentrale, vêm a chegada do sistema a estes mapas a partir das 144 horas. Outros modelos como o ECMWF indicam uma Bertha mais fraca a dissipar-se nessa zona onde há windshear mais forte, cenário que me parece bastante plausível.

Quanto a intensidade, alguns modelos fazem-no chegar à categoria 1 de Furacão mais ou menos durante a próxima segunda-feira. 


*Condições*
As condições hoje são favoráveis, mas a partir de amanhã ou depois a Bertha entrará em água um pouco menos quente que agora, o que à partida impedirá que evolua para furacão e pode mesmo diminui-la de intensidade. 

Calor acumulado na água:







Em simultaneo com essas águas mais frias atravessará uma zona com ar mais seco e estável associada ao SAL, que lhe trará algumas dificuldades e será bastante interessante acompanhar essa progressão. O que acontecerá nessa travessia depende muito da forma como a Bertha evolui hoje e amanhã, o tipo de estrutura que terá antes de enfrentar um ambiente menos favorável, por vezes há sistemas bastante resistentes às condições desfavoráveis, outras vezes não.


Vapor de água:






Depois, se sobreviver como alguns modelos dizem que sim, finalmente enfrentará um windshear bastante elevado que o destruirá, sendo provavelmente o remanescente absorvidos no norte do Atlântico. A avaliar por alguns modelos, antes disso acontecer poderia chegar a furacão dada a água novamente mais quente.


Previsão do windshear do GFS:
(Acima de amarelo é windshear destrutivo para um sistema tropical.)








*Cabo Verde e Açores*

Apesar da proximidade de Cabo Verde a situação não é muito preocupante. 

Se olharmos para o satélite vemos que uma banda convectiva afecta já as ilhas do sul (Brava,Fogo, Santiago e Maio). 







Ao longo de todo o dia de hoje continuarão a ser afectados por essas bandas, mas julgo que nada de grave, chuva por vezes intensa e demorada, mas penso que a chuva até é bem vinda a Cabo Verde pois tem problemas graves de falta de água. De qualquer forma uma situação de chuva  intensa e persistente é sempre de acompanhar, lá e em qualquer outro local do mundo.

Quanto ao vento, ele vai soprar com alguma intensidade com rajadas mais fortes de vez em quando, mas também nada de especial. 

Estamos a falar de uma tempestade tropical com um campo de vento reduzido. Os ventos mais intensos estão circunscritos a uma área bastante reduzida e mesmo supondo uma intensificação excepcional inesperada ela dar-se-ia à medida que o sistema já se for afastando para Oeste.

Para termos uma ideia coloco esta imagem, os circulos representa o campo de vento mais intenso em determinada posição, neste caso temos os ventos a cinzento ao nivel de depressão tropical (porque ainda é uma temp.tropical com intensidade mínima), ou seja falamos de ventos constantes um pouco acima dos 100km/h com rajadas superiores, mas apenas nessa zona ainda com uma distância minimamente confortável de Cabo Verde.







Quanto aos Açores, é sempre de acompanhar um sistema tropical que va para o Atlântico central. Mas atendendo a tudo o que já disse, nada parece ser de temer, a não ser alguma interacção tropical-extratropical, mas para já nada está previsto, só daqui a alguns dias é que valerá a pena olhar para as previsões pois a Bertha tem um futuro complicado pela frente.




*-------------*
*Informação*
*Para o seguimento da época de furacões no Atlântico consulte também o tópico «Links Úteis e Climatologia da Época de Furacões no Atlântico» com dezenas de link's para imagens de satélite, modelos, observações, radares e serviços nacionais de meteorologia.*


*-------------*
*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade.
Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do NHC (National Hurricane Center) ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## Rog (3 Jul 2008 às 17:54)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Mais alguns dados avançados pelo aviso publico n.º 2 do NHC:




> ...BANDAS EXTERNAS DE LLUVIA AFECTANDO EL SUR DE LAS ISLAS DE CABO
> VERDE...
> 
> LOS INTERESES EN EL SUR DE LAS ISLAS DE CABO VERDE DEBEN MONITOREAR
> ...








Potencial máximo de intensidade em hpa


----------



## Vince (3 Jul 2008 às 21:10)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Pelo que percebi na comunicação social local, parece que em Cabo Verde estão em cima do assunto e que estão bem informados, e pelos vistos são as primeiras chuvas do ano.



> *Cabo Verde sob influência de uma tempestade tropical *
> 
> As primeiras chuvas do ano já chegaram ao arquipélago. Santiago, Fogo e Brava acordaram hoje, 3, com alguma precipitação de intensidade variada. Já nas ilhas do Norte chuviscou de forma fraca e dispersa. O Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia e Geofísica (INMG) explicou que Cabo Verde está sob a influência de uma depressão atmosférica que pode evoluir nas próximas horas para uma tempestade tropical, denominada “Bertha”.
> 
> ...


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Jul 2008 às 01:23)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Bravo Vince, pelo trabalho exposto.
Sempre atento Rog.
Que dizer?
Se quisermos saber de como a Bertha irá evoluir,
o melhor será mesmo seguir-vos,antes de consultar qualquer outro acompanhamento.


----------



## Rog (4 Jul 2008 às 11:18)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Pelo NHC o aviso publico n.º 5:


> A LAS 500 AM EDT...0900Z...EL CENTRO DE LA TORMENTA TROPICAL BERTHA
> ESTABA LOCALIZADO CERCA DE LA LATITUD 14.2 NORTE...LONGITUD 28.3
> OESTE O COMO A 315 MILLAS...505 KILOMETROS...AL OESTE SUROESTE DE
> LAS ISLAS DE CABO VERDE.
> ...


----------



## Rog (4 Jul 2008 às 11:26)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Outros dados e imagens de satélite:

imagem de satélite das 6h UTC




















vapor de água


----------



## Rog (4 Jul 2008 às 11:26)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Trajectos possíveis:










Possíveis desenvolvimentos - intensidade





Temperatura da água do mar:





Potencial de intensidade em hpa e vento em Knots





Quikscat


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2008 às 11:32)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

A Bertha continua a intensificar-se lentamente. Durante a madrugada teve boas explosões de convecção profunda.








> *TROPICAL STORM BERTHA ADVISORY NUMBER   5*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL022008
> 500 AM AST FRI JUL 04 2008
> 
> ...




A estimativa Dvorak aponta para os 45-55 KT embora o NHC mantenha os 40kt na sua opinião dependendo como esta convecção se mantenha nas próximas horas. O NHC prevê que a Bertha acelere um pouco o passo e continue a intensificar-se lentamente sem nunca chegar à categoria de furacão (64kt). Só a partir de 2ªfeira há uma janela de oportunidade e o NHC indica 30% de probalidade a que chegue a furacão cat 1 (ver a tabela que o Rog colocou mais acima).

As razões para tal já foram apontadas, por um lado vai manter-se durante os próximos dias numa zona de windshear muito favorável, mas por outro lado vai atravessar uma zona do Oceano com água mais fria e também com a atmosfera mais seca. Portanto o NHC pensa que essa zona mais desfavorável não a prejudicará, mantem até uma contínua e lenta intensificação, mas por outro lado não tirará partido do windshear muito baixo para se intensificar devido às outras condições mais desfavoráveis.




*Modelos*

Houve pequenas alterações no geral, a mais notória foi um ligeiro adiamento da viragem à direita para o Atlântico central.






Existe bastante confiança nessa viragem devido ao enfraquecimento do AA. 
Por exemplo deixo aqui a saída das 00Z do GFS, que já não tem a Bertha a resistir até tão a norte como até aqui (neste run das 00z já não aparece por exemplo nos "nossos" mapas do wetterzentrale, morre antes de chegar a essas latitudes)

GFS (run 00z)






Já agora o Ensemble só do *GFS*






No entanto é preciso algumas cautelas pois não tem sido invulgar no passado os modelos exagerarem o enfraquecimento da crista e depois assistirmos a um movimento mais de Oeste. Um dos modelos que curiosamente alinha nisso é um peso pesado, o ECMFW, que põe a Bertha a passar ao largo da costa americana, tal como o UKMET. Pena não termos acesso ao ensemble do ECMWF.
No entanto é importante salientar que o ECMFW tem a Bertha como um sistema bastante fraco nessa altura.

ECM (run 00z)







*Intensidade*

Dos dois modelos tropicais, temos dois cenários muito dispares. O HWRF mantem a Bertha apenas como Tempestade Tropical, o GFDL é mais agressivo e chega a ter a Bertha como Furacão cat 2 na próxima Terça-feira.

Tendo a acreditar mais no HWRF porque o GFDL tem a Bertha hoje às 12Z como Tempestade Tropical à beira de Furacão (63,9kt/999,7mb) e parece-me que está um pouco exagerado em relação à última estimativa Dvorak e ainda mais em relação à estimativa do NHC. 

No entanto acredito que seja perfeitamente possível pelo menos chegar à categoria 1 a partir de 2ªfeira quando a Bertha chegar novamente a águas mais quentes, dependendo claro do que se passou até lá. Apesar das diferenças entre os dois modelos tropicais, ambos apontam para o pico de intensidade na 3ªfeira, virá daí os 30% de probalidade de furacão do NHC para esses dias.

Se por acaso ainda hoje houver alguma surpresa e virmos a Bertha a aproximar-se destes valores do GFDL, aí se calhar já é de se dar mais crédito ao modelo.


HWRF para dia 8/Jul, 3ªf






GFDL para dia 8/Jul, 3ªf







Não obstante algumas disparidades e divergências a médio prazo, os modelos tem feito um bom trabalho no geral. O GFS previu a Bertha com quase com uma semana de antecedência, o que é uma coisa notável, no local e data que foi, e sabendo-se o quanto é dificil um modelo lidar com a ciclogenese tropical.


*-------------*
*Informação*
*Para o seguimento da época de furacões no Atlântico consulte também o tópico «Links Úteis e Climatologia da Época de Furacões no Atlântico» com dezenas de link's para imagens de satélite, modelos, observações, radares e serviços nacionais de meteorologia.*


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2008 às 21:53)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

A Bertha continua sem grandes novidades, apesar de ao longo do dia ter passado por diferentes fases. Houve algum windshear que manteve a convecção sempre um pouco deslocada a norte/nordeste do centro da circulação. 

Nesta imagem RGB vê-se as nuvens altas cirrus com direcção para nordeste/este, consequência do efeito do shear, embora há 2 ou 3 horas atrás fosse bem mais visivel tendo chegado o centro a ficar quase exposto, como podem ainda ver no loop: http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/flt/t1/loop-rgb.html
A noroeste, no caminho da Bertha, vêm-se as nuvens baixas stratocumulus, sinal de uma atmosfera mais estável como já sabiamos e menos favorável do que até aqui.

Neste momento está novamente numa fase de convecção profunda sobre o centro embora ainda não devidamente centrada sobre ele, nota-se bem que o sistema enfrenta dificuldades do lado Oeste.






*NHC:*



> *TROPICAL STORM BERTHA ADVISORY NUMBER   7*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL022008
> 500 PM AST FRI JUL 04 2008
> 
> ...




*Modelos*

Houve algumas alterações, sendo de salientar o GFS que parece querer desistir da curva para norte e tendo assim um trajecto para  WNW como o europeu tinha. Mas em contrapartida enfraquece imenso a Bertha nessa região daqui a uma semana (168 horas), à semelhança do que tem o Europeu.
De qualquer das formas, esta tendência de não curvar tanto para norte deixa naturalmente os americanos um pouco mais nervosos apesar do sistema parecer moribundo nessa zona, pois afinal ainda falta uma semana até lá e ainda pode mudar muita coisa.

GFS






Europeu


----------



## Vince (5 Jul 2008 às 10:36)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Alguns dados que consegui recolher da aproximação da Bertha a Cabo Verde, da estação da capital, Cidade da Praia numa ilha do Sul, Santiago.

Como previsto, o vento foi pouco significativo pelas razões que expliquei no 1º post do tópico já anteontem, e a chuva que caiu foi até menos do que se esperaria, e foi recebida com alegria e festa, tendo começado logo ontem de manhã as sementeiras deste início da época das chuvas que começa a quando da subida da ZCIT para estas latitudes nesta altura do ano.

Dados da Praia:

Na 5ªfeira às 6:00z horas o vento era de 42,6 km/h, e não choveu até essa hora. A pressão era de 1011.7 Hpa.

Na 5ªfeira às 18:00z horas o vento era de 37,1 km/h, e cairam 23mm entre as 6 e as 18h. A pressão era de 1012.3 Hpa.

Na 6ªfeira, às 18:00z o vento era de 14.8 km/h e não choveu nas 12 horas anteriores. A pressão já em subida era de 1014.7 Hpa.

Ainda na 5ªfeira, um navio a apenas 45 milhas a nordeste do centro da Bertha registou ventos máximos de 83km/h 29kt, pelas 17:00z

Pedi ao IM de Cabo Verde para me enviar mais dados de outros locais se existirem, vamos a ver se respondem.

Vi algumas imagens do telejornal de Cabo Verde, as chuvas só foram notícia ao minuto 18, e fiquei com a noção de era um país muito mal preparado para uma coisa mais a sério, bairros clandestinos em cima das ribeiras, ruas cheias de detritos e lixo a boiar com estas primeiras chuvas do ano, etc. Mas o assunto dominante era a chegada das chuvas e as previsões sazonais que apontam para uma boa época de chuvas para a agricultura que tem tido dificuldades nos últimos anos com falta de água.
Os ciclones tropicais se forem fraquinhos  são muitas vezes bem vindos, nos próprios EUA por exemplo na Carolina do Sul e Georgia também há quem não se importe de ter uma tempestade tropical fraca que traga chuva para a seca e para os incêndios que ainda nos últimos dias deflagraram em muitos locais.


----------



## Vince (5 Jul 2008 às 11:00)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*







*NHC*

Quanto a previsões, o NHC mantem mais ou menos as coisas como estavam ontem.








*Modelos*






Nos modelos continua a tendência mais para Oeste do que para norte, com o último run das 00z do GFS a passar a Bertha a norte das Caraíbas, numa distância já bastante desconfortável. Embora esta tendência no trajecto seja acompanhado também da tendência de uma Bertha mais fraca. Quanto mais forte a Bertha for mais tenderá a desviar-se mais para norte, e vice versa. 

GFS:






O ECMWF enfraquece ainda mais a Bertha e dissipa-a mal chegue a essa zona a norte das Caraíibas na 4ªfeira.






Daqui a 24/36 horas a Bertha começa a entrar novamente numa zona de águas mais quentes, e a partir daí terá uns 2 ou 3 dias com condições para chegar ao pico de intensidade, talvez algo entre uma Tempestade Tropical forte e um Cat 1 fraco, seguindo-se depois um aumento significativo do windshear que se as previsões estiverem correctas a debilitará. 






Mas como já são muitos dias de distância é natural que o norte das Caraíbas, Bahamas, Costa Leste americana e Bermudas estejam agora a entrar em modo de vigilância muito mais atenta, e penso que em breve haverá mesmo voos de reconhecimento conforme a Bertha evolua hoje.


----------



## Rog (5 Jul 2008 às 12:50)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Mais alguns dados..
Aviso público número 9 do NHC:


> ...BERTHA ACELERANDO A LO LARGO DEL ESTE DEL ATLANTICO TROPICAL...
> 
> A LAS 5:00 AM EDT...0900Z...EL CENTRO DE LA TORMENTA TROPICAL
> BERTHA ESTABA LOCALIZADO CERCA DE LA LATITUD 16.3 NORTE...LONGITUD
> ...



Intensidades segundo vários modelos.





Temperatura da água do mar





Trajectos possíveis





Potêncial máximo de intensidade hpa


----------



## Vince (5 Jul 2008 às 22:50)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Bertha mantem-se dentro das previsões como tempestade Tropical, não enfraquece por ter shear favorável nem se intensifica porque a água é mais fria. Diria que está com aspecto bastante saudável esta noite atendendo à localização dela nesta zona do Atlântico e  estarmos no princípio de Julho.






Pela primeira vez o NHC nas suas previsões aponta para um Furacão na 3ªfeira. Tal era previsível pois pois como tenho dito desde o início, era isso que vários modelos apontavam para depois de Domingo/2ªf atingir o pico, ou tempestade tropical forte ou furacão categoria 1. 

O NHC naturalmente esperou um pouco para ver como a Bertha enfrentava esta fase actual de água mais fria, e como se parece estar a aguentar bem, talvez acima das expectativas, elevou naturalmente as previsões para Furacão dentro de poucos dias.






O Cone  roça o norte das Caraíbas, o trajecto mais por norte ou mais por sul dependerá da intensidade até lá, se ela se intensificar bastante tenderá mais pelo norte do cone, se pelo contrário, evoluir muito lentamente tenderá a ir mais pelo sul do cone, entrando nas contas também o anticiclone.

A grande dúvida actualmente é saber se depois da próxima 3ªfeira o windshear estará muito forte e enfraquecer a Bertha como muitos modelos prevêm, ou se as previsões falharem e a Bertha continua em frente como Furacão. Se há coisas com que podemos contar com muita confiança, por exemplo a temperatura da água, outras há onde há muita incerteza, como o windshear, portanto o NHC naturalmente mantem a Bertha como Furacão até ao fim da previsão deles (5 dias).


----------



## Vince (5 Jul 2008 às 23:20)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Nos EUA vai obviamente crescendo o nervosismo, independentemente de tudo o resto, é impossível não deixar de reparar nas coincidências. Como uma vez disse num outro tópico que nada tinha a ver com isto, as concidências são sempre tramadas e ninguém consegue ficar indiferente.

Como tinha dito no seguimento geral dos Furacões, esta Bertha 2008 é o primeiro ciclone tropical com nome a formar-se tão cedo na zona de Cabo Verde do Atlântico desde 1996.

A primeira coincidência começa logo aí, esse ciclone tropical de 1996 também se chamava Bertha. Os nomes (não retirados) rodam de 6 em 6 anos. Os ciclones de Cabo Verde são mais tardios,geralmente a partir de Agosto, daí a que é mais dificill apanharam os nomes com as primeiras letras "A" ou "B".

A segunda coincidência é que quer na Bertha 1996 quer na Bertha 2008, as ondas tropicais que lhes deram origem emergiram no Atlântico no dia 1 de Julho. A Bertha 2008 foi um pouco mais apressada, tornou-se depressão no dia 3 e a de 1996 apenas no dia 5.

A terceira coincidência, é que o trajecto previsto da Bertha 2008 no início era diferente da de 1996, curvava para o centro do Atlântico, agora a cada previsão que passa está cada vez mais parecido com a Bertha de 1996. Se continuar a tendência actual nas previsões, poderá ficar praticamente igual à de 1996.

E possivelmente virá aí a 4ª coincidência, que é a de se poder tornar furacão mais ou menos à mesma longitude.

*Furacão Bertha 1996*






Claro que com todas estas coincidências, que não valem nada, mas que não deixam ninguém na costa leste americana consegue ficar indiferente.
O Furacão Bertha de 1996 fez landfall na Carolina do Norte como categoria 2, provocou estragos de $270 milhões de dólares e matou 12 pessoas.


*Furacão Bertha 12 Julho 1996*






Vamos ver se a história se repete, eu diria ser quase impossível, mas que até ao momento há concidências incriveis, isso há.


----------



## Rog (6 Jul 2008 às 21:32)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Aviso do NHC n.º 14:


> ...BERTHA SE MUEVE DINAMICAMENTE HACIA EL OESTE Y SE PRONOSTICA QUE SE FORTALEZCA...
> 
> A LAS 1100 AM AST...1500Z...EL CENTRO DE LA TORMENTA TROPICAL BERTHA ESTABA LOCALIZADO CERCA DE LA LATITUD 17.4 NORTE...LONGITUD 45.1 OESTE O COMO A 1185 MILLAS...1905 KILOMETROS...AL ESTE DE LAS ISLAS DE SOTAVENTO DEL NORTE.
> 
> ...







A previsão do trajecto, segundo o NHC, está ligeiramente mais a norte (a azul a previsão avançada ontem à mesma hora)

Previsão de intensidade e de trajecto segundo vários modelos:


----------



## Rog (6 Jul 2008 às 21:48)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

A tempestade tropical Bertha desloca-se para águas com temperaturas um pouco mais elevadas.






Potêncial máximo de intensidade em hpa





Imagem de satélite


----------



## Rog (6 Jul 2008 às 22:14)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Acaba de sair o aviso público n. 15, do NHC:



> .*..BERTHA STRENGTHENING...COULD BECOME A HURRICANE...*
> 
> AT 500 PM AST...2100Z...THE CENTER OF TROPICAL STORM BERTHA WAS
> LOCATED NEAR LATITUDE 18.1 NORTH...LONGITUDE 47.0 WEST OR ABOUT 1055 MILES...1700 KM...EAST OF THE NORTHERN LEEWARD ISLANDS.
> ...








Comparando a actual e a saída anterior (a amarelo) de previsão de trajecto segundo o NHC:




O centro de furacões coloca o trajecto novamente um pouco mais a norte do que a saída anterior


----------



## Vince (6 Jul 2008 às 22:19)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Atrasaram-se uma hora com o aviso nº15 e a razão é simples de perceber, as micro ondas mostram uma Bertha a tentar construir um eyewall, possivelmente estará próxima de ser um furacão se continuar assim nas próximas horas.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2008 às 10:47)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*



> BULLETIN
> HURRICANE BERTHA ADVISORY NUMBER 17
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL022008
> 500 AM AST MON JUL 07 2008
> ...


----------



## Vince (7 Jul 2008 às 13:57)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

E falava eu há dias das concidência, e a Bertha tornou-se furacão no dia 7 de Julho tal como a Bertha de 1996.



> WHILE A HURRICANE DOES NOT FORM EVERY YEAR IN JULY IN THE ATLANTIC
> BASIN...IT HAS CERTAINLY HAPPENED BEFORE...INCLUDING IN 1996 WHEN
> ANOTHER HURRICANE BERTHA FORMED...COINCIDENTALLY ALSO ON JULY 7.



As imagens de satélite mostram um ciclone pequeno mas pujante e as estimativas da técnica Dvorak apontam mesmo para um Furacão no limite de Cat 2. Vamos ver o que decide o NHC no próximo aviso.

----- Current Analysis -----
Date : 07 JUL 2008 Time : 114500 UTC
Lat : 19:19:59 N Lon : 50:39:12 W

CI# /Pressure/ Vmax
*4.8 / 975.1mb/ 84.8kt*








Neste momento o trajecto oficial previsto pelo NHC é rumo às Bermudas











*-------------*
*Informação*
*Para o seguimento da época de furacões no Atlântico consulte também o tópico «Links Úteis e Climatologia da Época de Furacões no Atlântico» com dezenas de link's para imagens de satélite, modelos, observações, radares e serviços nacionais de meteorologia.*


----------



## Vince (7 Jul 2008 às 15:24)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Continua a subir a estimativa Dvorak, aparentemente já temos um Categoria 2 no Atlântico (não oficial), e sendo assim um Cat 3 para amanhã ou depois não é possibilidade de desprezar. Penso se esta intensificação se confirmar com outros dados o trajecto tenderá um pouco mais para a direita na próxima previsão do NHC.


----- Current Analysis -----
ADVANCED DVORAK TECHNIQUE
ADT-Version 7.2.3
Tropical Cyclone Intensity Algorithm

Date : 07 JUL 2008 Time : 124500 UTC
Lat : 19:35:59 N Lon : 50:54:40 W

CI# /Pressure/ Vmax
*5.0 / 971.4mb/ 90.0kt*
Final T# Adj T# Raw T#
(3hr avg)
5.0 5.4 5.4


----------



## Vince (7 Jul 2008 às 15:51)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Aí está o último aviso, com o pequeno desvio para a direita.
Mantêm a Bertha como Cat1 mas falam de Cat2 mais logo, embora provavelmente a esta hora já o seja.








> HURRICANE BERTHA ADVISORY NUMBER  18
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL022008
> 1100 AM AST MON JUL 07 2008
> *
> ...



Indicam 994 MB mas deve ser engano, deviam talvez querer dizer 984 MB, o aviso que o André tinha posto esta manhã já tinha 987 MB e agora 994mb é impossível.


----------



## vitamos (7 Jul 2008 às 16:02)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Já agora e em comparação com a penultima tabela de velocidade máxima do NHC, o aumento é considerável passando a rajada máxima para os 105 mph (ap 170km/h), em vez dos 80 mph anteriormente previstos.

É impressionante como estes sistemas têm uma evolução tão rápida e surpreendente... Aqui o "nowcasting" parece mesmo passar de importantissimo para vital


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2008 às 16:13)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*



Vince disse:


> Indicam 994 MB mas deve ser engano, deviam talvez querer dizer 984 MB, o aviso que o André tinha posto esta manhã já tinha 987 MB e agora 994mb é impossível.



Também fiquei baralhado!

No wunderground também diz os tais *994hPa*.





Mas depois o Tropical Storm Public Advisory diz o seguinte:



> *...Corrected pressure...*
> 
> ...Bertha strengthens over the central Atlantic...could reach
> category two intensity later today...
> ...


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2008 às 16:16)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Parece que houve mesmo um erro:

*Hurricane Bertha Forecast/Advisory Number 18...Corrected*



> *1500 UTC Mon Jul 07 2008
> 
> ...Corrected for pressure... *
> 
> ...




Imagem de satélite já com a pressão correcta!!


----------



## Vince (7 Jul 2008 às 19:15)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*



vitamos disse:


> É impressionante como estes sistemas têm uma evolução tão rápida e surpreendente... Aqui o "nowcasting" parece mesmo passar de importantissimo para vital



É, os ciclones tropicais são forças da natureza e muitas vezes surpreendem. 
De referir que todos os dados são estimativas feitas com um conjunto de técnicas como a Dvorak, dados de vento o Quikscat, etc,etc.

Não é raro depois um avião voar para o interior da tempestade e sa sondas até detectarem um sistema mais forte, ou viceversa.

O primeiro voo de reconhecimento dos hurricane hunters da força aérea americana está previsto para amanhã a partir das 18Z:



> 000
> NOUS42 KNHC 061715 AMD
> WEATHER RECONNAISSANCE FLIGHTS
> CARCAH, NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER, MIAMI, FL.
> ...


----------



## Agreste (7 Jul 2008 às 19:23)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Se querem uma opinião altamente especulativa sobre o aspecto da coisa? Este vai repetir o "Andrew" de Agosto de 1992.


----------



## Vince (7 Jul 2008 às 20:12)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*



Agreste disse:


> Se querem uma opinião altamente especulativa sobre o aspecto da coisa? Este vai repetir o "Andrew" de Agosto de 1992.



Há quem fale nisso mas há uma grande diferença em relação ao infame Andrew de 1992 que é a data. O Andrew foi na 2ª quinzena de Agosto e a água estava mais quente do que agora. Neste momento em teoria só parte do Mar das Caraíbas e Golfo do México suportaria um Categoria 5 como o Andrew durante algum tempo, 

Atlantic Heat Content






Mas pronto, no tempo tropical não existe a palavra impossível, em frente à costa leste Florida há sempre a corrente do Golfo que intensifica bastante os furacões durante algum tempo.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2008 às 21:38)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Últimas imagens de Satélite do Furacão Bertha!

Imagem actualizada: 08:29 PM GMT em 07 de Julho de 2008


----------



## Rog (7 Jul 2008 às 21:41)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Aviso público n. 19: Furacão ganhou mais intensidade do que previsto e passou para a categoria 3


> ...*BERTHA STRENGTHEN TO A MAJOR HURRICANE WITH 115 MPH WINDS...*
> AT 500 PM AST...2100Z...THE CENTER OF HURRICANE BERTHA WAS LOCATED
> NEAR LATITUDE 20.1 NORTH...LONGITUDE 52.1 WEST OR ABOUT 730 MILES...
> 1175 KM...EAST-NORTHEAST OF THE NORTHERN LEEWARD ISLANDS AND ABOUT
> ...



Temperatura da água:





Potêncial máximo de intensidade em hpa





Satélite


----------



## Vince (7 Jul 2008 às 21:55)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*



Rog disse:


> Aviso público n. 19: Furacão ganhou mais intensidade do que previsto e passou para a categoria 3



Quando vi as imagens do post anterior do André eu fiquei impressionado com o efeito estádio do olho e com as temperaturas do CDO mas não me atrevi a dizer que pensava ser um Cat 3, mas afinal é mesmo. 948 mb nesta zona do Atlântico e na primeira semana de Julho é algo que eu não esperava nada até há poucos dias atrás.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jul 2008 às 22:04)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Impressionante,  ai ai se ele dá a curva


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2008 às 22:10)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*



Vince disse:


> Quando vi as imagens do post anterior do André eu fiquei impressionado com o efeito estádio do olho e com as temperaturas do CDO mas não me atrevi a dizer que pensava ser um Cat 3, mas afinal é mesmo.



Pois, eu resolvi fazer uma pausa no estudo e vir aqui ver como "estava a Bertha",  e quando vi as últimas imagens fiquei tão espantado com a rápida evolução em tão poucas horas, que resolvi logo postar aquilo que estava a ver. 
E logo a seguir o Rog confirmou essa rápida evolução, sendo a Bertha agora um furacão de *Categoria 3*!

No entanto, as previsões apontam para um continuo enfraquecimento do furacão nas próximas horas.


> Forecast positions and Max winds
> 
> initial      07/2100z 20.1n  52.1w   100 kt
> 12hr VT     08/0600z 20.8n  53.5w   100 kt
> ...


----------



## Agreste (7 Jul 2008 às 22:10)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Especulando novamente, aposto mais no forecast verde do mário barros. Directo às Bahamas. 

Não me fio no enfraquecimento do Anticiclone...


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jul 2008 às 22:25)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Mas que rápida evolução, categoria 3 numa rapidez feroz e sem igual, e acredito que o furacão amanhã ou 4ª feira de manhã possa atingir a categoria 4 mas mais remotamente a categoria 5, mas nunca se sabe, quanto à trajectória vai dirigir-se para a Bermudas depois Carolina do Norte.


----------



## Vince (7 Jul 2008 às 22:49)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*



Mário Barros disse:


> ai ai se ele dá a curva



Quanto mais para norte e leste for, mais depressa morrerá.
Se realmente conseguisse ir para junto da costa americana furando as previsões da evolução da intensidade do anticiclone Açores/Bermudas, aí sim, poderá ser perigoso.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jul 2008 às 06:55)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Nas horas que se seguiram desde o aviso público N.º19, o furacão Bertha perdeu alguma intensidade. A pressão minima está agora nos 952mb.
Ainda assim o furacão é de categoria 3 com vento máximo de 195Km/h.



> ...Powerful Hurricane Bertha over open waters...
> 
> At 1100 PM AST...0300z...the eye of Hurricane Bertha was located
> near latitude 20.8 north...longitude 52.8 west or about 695 miles...
> ...



As previsões apontam para que a Bertha se mantenha na categoria 3 ao longo de todo o dia de hoje, e que na próxima madrugada enfraqueça para categoria 2. 
Quanto ao seu trajecto, a Bertha mantem-se direccionada para o largo das Bermudas.
Vejamos se não haverá mais surpresas.


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Jul 2008 às 07:06)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*



Vince disse:


> Quanto mais para norte e leste for, mais depressa morrerá.



Poderá haver excepções.Essa é a regra.Mas esta srª D.Berta estará  ainda  demasiado a leste e já o suficiente a norte ,para poder vir a perigar a costa leste dos EUA.
Tudo indica que rumará para Noroeste,enfraquecendo,
depois norte,enfraquecendo ainda mais e tornando-se por volta dos 35º N numa depressão tropical a agonizar no vasto Atlântico.
Assim acontece a 99%  dos furacões com as características e especificidades da Bertha.
Mas haverá sempre o 1% da possibilidade da surpresa.
E mais uma vez ,uma palavra de muito apreço  aos grandes "seguidores" de furacões  Vince e Rog. Com Eles, não valerá a pena visitarmos outros sites.
Está tudo aqui dentro do nosso METEOPT.


----------



## Vince (8 Jul 2008 às 11:17)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

O NHC admite que a Bertha até possa ter sido durante algum tempo ainda mais forte do que o estimado, possivelmente um categoria 4.



> BERTHA COULD HAVE REACHED A PEAK
> INTENSITY A LITTLE BIT HIGHER THAN PREVIOUSLY ESTIMATED DURING THAT
> PERIOD.



O que ainda é mais surpreendente, nesta altura só em 2005 houve furacões tão intensos na primeira quinzena de Julho, o Furacão Dennis (4-13 Julho) e o Furacão Emily (10-21 Julho). Há ainda um furacão de 1926 mas não se sabe se os dados são fidedignos. 
Mas quer o Dennis quer o Emily ambos foram furacões no Mar das Caraíbas/Golfo do México e nesse ano, 2005, a temperatura da água na zona estava excepcionalmente alta para a data.


*Compartivo de 2005 e agora:*


----------



## Vince (8 Jul 2008 às 11:37)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*



nimboestrato disse:


> Mas haverá sempre o 1% da possibilidade da surpresa.



Sim, surpresas não tem faltado nos últimos anos. Há muitos sistemas tropicais que parecem desafiar a lógica como se tivessem personalidade propria. A  Bertha vai ser bem estudada, foi uma pena não ter havido voo de reconhecimento ontem durante o pico. 
Penso que o que aconteceu ontem o foi porque era um sistema compacto, embora não sendo um verdadeiro furacão do tipo anular (que se sabe serem bastante resistentes às condições e com comportamento invulgar) mas provavelmente tinha bastantes características destes.
Quanto maior em dimensão é um furacão mais difícil é conseguirem estas intensificações e sobretudo mantê-las, é preciso mesmo muito calor na água.


----------



## Vince (8 Jul 2008 às 13:49)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

A Bertha como previsto pelo NHC tem vindo a enfraquecer devido ao windshear mais intenso esta manhã, talvez até mais do que o esperado. Deve cair para Cat2 no próximo aviso. Se por acaso ainda enfraquecer mais isso pode ter implicações no seu trajecto.







*Windshear:*


----------



## Vince (8 Jul 2008 às 13:56)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Algumas saídas de modelos (clicar nas imagens)


*GFS*






*GFDL*






*HWRF*






*Ensemble do GFS*


----------



## Rog (8 Jul 2008 às 15:49)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Tal como esperado, Bertha enfraqueceu e passou para categoria 2 segundo o aviso público n. 22 do NHC.



> ...BERTHA WEAKENS BUT STILL A CATEGORY TWO HURRICANE...
> 
> AT 1100 AM AST...1500Z...THE CENTER OF HURRICANE BERTHA WAS LOCATED
> NEAR LATITUDE 22.1 NORTH...LONGITUDE 53.8 WEST OR ABOUT 660 MILES...
> ...


----------



## AnDré (8 Jul 2008 às 15:58)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*



Rog disse:


> Tal como esperado, Bertha enfraqueceu e passou para categoria 2 segundo o aviso público n. 22 do NHC.



As previsões apontam agora para um gradual enfraquecimento da Bertha, sendo que amanhã por esta hora se prevê já que passe a categoria 1.




O que mudou bastante foram os previsões da rota da Bertha, cada vez mais longe das Bahamas e até as Bermudas parecem ter saído da sua rota. Em principio dissipar-se-à no Atlântico sem danos para ninguém!


----------



## Rog (8 Jul 2008 às 16:12)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Mais alguns dados:

O furacão passa agora por uma região onde o windshear está afectar a sua intensidade





Na imagem de satélite é visível os efeitos do enfraquecimento do furacão





Possíveis trajectos





Previsão de intensidade segundo alguns modelos


----------



## Vince (8 Jul 2008 às 16:28)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*



Rog disse:


> Na imagem de satélite é visível os efeitos do enfraquecimento do furacão




Impressiona-me tanto esta imagem de hoje como a da intensificação de ontem.
É surpreendente como o shear vareu o olho e tem o centro da circulação à superficie quase exposto no quadrante sudoeste. 

De aspecto não lhe dava um Cat2 no entanto as estimativas mantem como Cat2 pelo que ela ainda não se rendeu, logo à noite se o shear diminuir um pouco ela explode de novo, mas pelas previsões parece que não. Logo vemos pois o shear costuma flutuar um pouco e nos modelos parece ser sempre um coisa constante.



> ADVANCED DVORAK TECHNIQUE
> ADT-Version 7.2.3
> Tropical Cyclone Intensity Algorithm
> 
> ...




Se ela continuar a enfraquecer não vale a pena agora olhar para os trajectos pois os modelos estão neste momento todos eles com dados errados, penso que quando "mastigarem" a situação actual que vão voltar a um trajecto ligeiramente mais para Oeste.


Um gráfico de uma das técnicas de estimativa, reparem nos dois saltos de ontem.





(o gráfico vê-se ao contrário, a escala é de alto para baixo, não me perguntem porquê pois eu não sei  )


----------



## Vince (8 Jul 2008 às 17:29)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Pobre Betha, se o shear não acalmar um pouco e continuar a este ritmo ainda vamos ficar sem tempestade para seguir.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jul 2008 às 21:33)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Segundo esta imagem de satélite das 08:19 PM GMT em 08 de Julho de 2008, parece ter havido uma reorganização no centro do furacão Bertha.






Mas o radar dá conta de uma maior dispersão no Atlântico. Aparentemente está a estender-se e a perder força


----------



## Rog (8 Jul 2008 às 21:38)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

O Furacão baixou à categoria 1
aviso público 23


> .*..BERTHA WEAKENS TO A CATEGORY ONE HURRICANE*...
> 
> AT 500 PM AST...2100Z...THE CENTER OF HURRICANE BERTHA WAS LOCATED
> NEAR LATITUDE 22.7 NORTH...LONGITUDE 54.8 WEST OR ABOUT 620 MILES...
> ...



Segundo o NHC, com uma descida da intensidade gradual nos próximos dias, para sexta-feira poderá voltar a tempestade tropical


----------



## Rog (8 Jul 2008 às 22:07)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Mais alguns dados:

Intensidade prevista pelos vários modelos





Potêncial máximo de intensidade em hpa





Temperatura da água do mar





Previsão do trajecto





Possibilidades de trajecto segundo vários modelos





Imagem de satélite:





Vapor de Água


----------



## Vince (8 Jul 2008 às 22:23)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Se olharem para estas duas imagens vêm que o windshear diminui agora na última hora. Reparem nas nuvens altas/cirros da primeira imagem provocados pelo vento SW dos niveis altos que diminui significativamente na 2ª imagem, a mais recente.






Outro pormenor importante é o aparecimento das trovoadas a Oeste na 2ª imagem, o lado mais debilitado. O NHC tinha dito que além do shear a Bertha teve problemas com a atmosfera seca a Oeste, e esta trovoada parece indicar que também nisso estará a melhorar. 
Se estas trovoadas crescerem e envolverem melhor o lado Oeste a Bertha regressará. Mas quem manda mais é o shear, se este reaparecer em força (o mais provável) tudo se torna mais difícil e hoje quase que conseguia decapitar a Bertha.


----------



## Vince (9 Jul 2008 às 03:10)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Eu ontem à tarde ao comentar uma imagem tinha dito que estava tão espantado com o enfraquecimento da Bertha como tinha ficado com a intensificação de anteontem. 
O NHC na última _discussion_ disse agora quase a mesma coisa, o texto é bastante invulgar, nota-se uma grande humildade perante o comportamento e incertezas do que se passou nas últimas 24/36 horas. 
Ainda não sabemos nem compreendemos muitas coisas e como diz o NHC, isto serve para nos lembrar as limitações de conhecimento que temos.
Sempre apreciei bastante os meteorologistas do NHC, porque se nota muitas vezes nos textos deles um enorme respeito pela natureza. Esse respeito foi  certamente conquistado à custa de muitas surpresas.



> INDEED...BERTHA'S RAPID
> INTENSIFICATION YESTERDAY HAS BEEN EQUALED BY ITS RAPID WEAKENING
> TODAY. SUCH INTENSITY FLUCTUATIONS REMAIN A FORECASTING CHALLENGE
> AND SERVE AS AN IMPORTANT REMINDER FOR THE UNCERTAINTIES ASSOCIATED
> WITH INTENSITY FORECASTS.




Neste momento a Bertha está a passar por boas explosões convectivas e se o windshear se mantiver fraco talvez consiga recriar de novo o olho, mas o duelo com o shear será titânico.


----------



## Rog (9 Jul 2008 às 10:16)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Furacão mantém-se na categoria 1, mas bem mais debilitado
aviso público 25


> ...*CATEGORY ONE HURRICANE BERTHA CONTINUES NORTHWESTWARD...*
> AT 500 AM AST...0900Z...THE CENTER OF HURRICANE BERTHA WAS LOCATED
> NEAR LATITUDE 23.5 NORTH...LONGITUDE 56.5 WEST OR ABOUT 560 MILES...
> 905 KM...NORTHEAST OF THE NORTHERN LEEWARD ISLANDS AND ABOUT 790
> ...


----------



## Rog (9 Jul 2008 às 10:33)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

O furacão vai entrar numa zona um pouco mais favorável com temperatura da água do mar mais quente com um maior potêncial de intensidade, mas como dizia acima o Vince, tudo está dependente das condições que encontrar de windshear pelo caminho. 

Potêncial máximo de intensidade em hpa





Trajectos possíveis





Intensidade segundo os modelos





Temperatura da água do mar





imagem de satélite


----------



## Rog (9 Jul 2008 às 17:29)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Sem grandes alterações Bertha mantêm-se em categ 1
aviso público do NHC n. 26



> .*..EL HURACAN BERTHA CATEGORIA UNO MANTIENE SU FUERZA*...
> 
> A LAS 1100 AM AST...1500Z...EL CENTRO DEL HURACAN BERTHA ESTABA
> LOCALIZADO CERCA DE LA LATITUD 24.2 NORTE...LONGITUD 57.5 OESTE O
> ...


----------



## Minho (9 Jul 2008 às 19:15)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Está de facto a entrar no limite teórico de temperatura mínima para se conseguir aguentar como furacão. O que se nota claramente nas imagens satélite é a diminuição dos estragos que o wind-shear fez nos dias passados.


----------



## Vince (9 Jul 2008 às 20:09)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Depois desta manhã ter sido uma tempestade tropical apesar do NHC nunca ter baixado de classificação agora está a intensificar-se de novo.












*Heat content*


----------



## Vince (9 Jul 2008 às 20:38)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

A Bertha adora dar show de intensificações rápidas, categoria 3 novamente a caminho ?


----------



## Rog (9 Jul 2008 às 22:33)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

E como referia o Vince, houve uma intensificação do furacão, agora em categoria 2.
Aviso público n. 27 do NHC


> ...*BERTHA STRENGTHENS BACK TO A CATEGORY TWO HURRICANE*...
> 
> AT 500 PM AST...2100Z...THE CENTER OF HURRICANE BERTHA WAS LOCATED
> NEAR LATITUDE 24.8 NORTH...LONGITUDE 58.1 WEST OR ABOUT 560 MILES...
> ...


----------



## Thomar (9 Jul 2008 às 23:00)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

De facto o Furacão BERTHA, tem sido fértil em surpresas, principalmente pelas suas intensificações rápidas e até pelas coincidências com o passado.

No entanto gostaria de deixar uma pergunta ao *Vince* e ao *Rog*, que tão bem têm acompanhado o Furacão BERTHA  . 

É normal ou pouco comum (olhando para o histórico dos furacões do atlântico norte), um furacão ter este desenvolvimento a esta latitude, longitude, temperatura de água e outros parâmetros, e sobreviver a um windshear forte que quase destruiu o furacão e agora haver uma intensificação tão rápida para a Categoria 2 (havendo ainda a possibilidade remota de chegar a Categoria 3)?


----------



## Vince (10 Jul 2008 às 00:07)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*



Thomar disse:


> É normal ou pouco comum (olhando para o histórico dos furacões do atlântico norte), um furacão ter este desenvolvimento a esta latitude, longitude, temperatura de água e outros parâmetros, e sobreviver a um windshear forte que quase destruiu o furacão e agora haver uma intensificação tão rápida para a Categoria 2 (havendo ainda a possibilidade remota de chegar a Categoria 3)?



Não é nada normal em Julho, a Bertha chegou anteontem a Cat3 (e eventualmente no final da época poderá ser reanalisada para Cat 4) e foi assim o 3º ciclone mais intenso dos registos tão cedo em Julho, a seguir ao Emily (160 mph 17 Julho 2005) e ao Dennis (145 mph 10 Julho 2005) mas sendo estes últimos furacões nas Caraíbas com água mais quente. 

Uma possível explicação é haver alguma anomalia positiva nesta zona do Atlântico, parte da explicação estará aí. A outra parte é a dimensão do furacão, ele não é muito grande em diametro (hoje por exemplo está a crescer em tamanho também) e furacões mais compactos variam de intensidade de forma mais rápida. Para chegar a categoria 5 é que já é bastante mais dificil, tem que haver mesmo muito calor na água e em profundidade.

Quanto ao shear, o shear ontem à noite baixou bastante e ela estabilizou de imediato, e hoje voltou a explodir a partir do final da tarde penso que devido a um máximo  do ciclo diurno da convecção.

Se o shear de ontem continuasse durante hoje acabaria por quebrar a estrutura vertical do furacão e a Bertha acabaria durante uns dias apenas sendo um vortice à superficie. Eventualmente mais tarde poderia recomeçar tudo de novo se encontrasse boas condições, mas já é bastante dificil.

É pena o voo agendado para hoje ter sido adiado para amanhã e perderem novamente esta intensificação, acho que este furacão tem bastante personalidade e merecia ser melhor estudado.


----------



## Vince (10 Jul 2008 às 00:18)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

É provável termos novamente um categoria 3 no próximo aviso.


----------



## Thomar (10 Jul 2008 às 00:32)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Muito Obrigado *Vince* pelas explicaçôes!  

Acho que as tuas explicações com o consequente acompanhamento do Furacão BERTHA, tornam mais rico e esclarecedor este tópico, para (e não só) leigos e apaixonados pela meteorologia como Eu! 

Como já tinhas referido ontem:


Vince disse:


> A Bertha adora dar show de intensificações rápidas, categoria 3 novamente a caminho?



E voltas a referir hoje:


Vince disse:


> É provável termos novamente um categoria 3 no próximo aviso.


Esperemos então por esse novo desenvolvimento!


----------



## MSantos (10 Jul 2008 às 00:52)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Não tenho escrito posts neste seguimento, pois *Vince* e o *Rog* têm colocado toda a informação, têm feito um exelente acompanhamento do furacão BERTHA 
Este furacão tem flutuações de intensidade incriveis quando parece moribundo renasce das cinzas com toda a força Acompanho furacões à 2 ou 3 anos e não me lembro de um furacão assim...


----------



## Rog (10 Jul 2008 às 07:38)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Bertha segue em categoria 2, mas é esperado algum fortalecimento durante o dia de hije, e pode novamente atingir a categoria 3 com ventos superiores a 178km/h.

Aviso público 28 do NHC:


> ...SE ESPERA QUE BERTHA SE MOVERA MAS LENTAMENTE Y PODRIA ALCANZAR
> NUEVAMENTE CATEGORIA DE HURACAN MAYOR...
> 
> AUN ES MUY PRONTO PARA DETERMINAR CON CERTEZA LOS EFECTOS QUE PODRIA
> ...


----------



## Rog (10 Jul 2008 às 08:21)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

O furacão está sobre águas de cerca de 28ºC e deverá manter-se assim nos próximos dias, a manter-se um shear relativamente fraco, é provável que se mantenha furacão categoria 2 ou se intensifique até a categoria 3. 
Um aviso realçado pelo centro de furacões, vai de encontro a Bermuda. Atendendo que se estima que Bertha nas próximas 72 horas apresente um deslocamento relativamente lento, isto tem impacto no seu trajecto que pode tornar-se errático. 
A aparência de hoje de manhã não era propriamente de um furacão em intensificação, mas ao longo do dia deverá se reorganizar.















Temperatura do mar:





Potêncial máximo de intensidade em hpa:


----------



## AnDré (10 Jul 2008 às 12:15)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Que surpresa mesmo!!

Segundo a última imagem do radar, nas últimas horas o olho do furacão voltou a contornos perfeitos!




Durante a tarde de hoje, poderemos ter imagens de Satélite da Bertha espectaculares. Na primeira imagem do visivel, e com os raios solares ainda numa quase na horizontal, já era bem visivel o que o furacão está em forma!






Em maus lençois começam a estar as Bermudas, cada vez mais na rota da Bertha.


----------



## vitamos (10 Jul 2008 às 12:48)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*



AnDré disse:


> Que surpresa mesmo!!



E as previsões parecem querer indicar a manutenção das características actuais nas próximas 48 horas... Mas como temos visto a realidade deste furacão anda tudo menos estática, por isso acho que já ninguém arrisca nada...

Quanto às Bermudas, penso que a dúvida será a intensidade do evento lá, quer pela trajectória como pela consistencia do furacão... Mas parte dos efeitos do mesmo serão sentidos certamente...


----------



## AnDré (10 Jul 2008 às 16:53)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*



vitamos disse:


> Mas como temos visto a realidade deste furacão anda tudo menos estática, por isso acho que já ninguém arrisca nada...



No curto intervalo de 1h30, descubram as diferenças.

13:15 UTC:



14:45 UTC:




Parece-me mais uma vez em rápido fortalecimento!


----------



## jpmartins (10 Jul 2008 às 18:08)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Cada vez mais as Bermudas parecem não escapar a Bertha.


----------



## Rog (10 Jul 2008 às 19:10)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Aviso público n. 30



> ...WEAKER BERTHA MOVING NORTHWESTWARD...SWELLS NOW AFFECTING BERMUDA...
> 
> IT IS STILL TOO EARLY TO DETERMINE THE EXTENT TO WHICH BERTHA COULD IMPACT BERMUDA.  INTERESTS ON THAT ISLAND SHOULD CLOSELY MONITOR THE PROGRESS OF BERTHA DURING THE NEXT SEVERAL DAYS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (10 Jul 2008 às 19:36)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

As imagens desta tarde, já colocadas por vocês, mostram a Bertha a ingerir ar seco, o que é bastante indigesto para um Furacão 
Mas apesar do ar seco ter feito alguns estragos e penetrado bastante parece que não afectou muito a parede do olho.






O NHC continua com a usar expressões interessantes, na ultima discussão disse que a Bertha era um quebra cabeças, por um lado há factores que vão piorando e já referidos muitas vezes por outro prevêm-se outros inesperados que melhoram, como a formação de altas pressões em altitude sobre o sistema que favorece muito a divergência nos niveis altos.



> THE INTENSITY FORECAST IS A CONUNDRUM.  THE LARGE-SCALE MODELS
> FORECAST A LARGE UPPER-LEVEL ANTICYCLONE TO DEVELOP OVER BERTHA
> DURING THE NEXT 24-48 HR WHILE THE SYSTEM IS STILL OVER WARM WATER.
> THIS ENVIRONMENT SHOULD BE FAVORABLE FOR STRENGTHENING...YET NONE
> ...



Quanto às Bermudas, apesar do trajecto previsto ser mais a Leste a proximidade não dá margem para facilidade, continua no cone de probalidade e há sempre o problema do storm surge/marés.

Quanto a vento, para já não haveria problemas, mas o trajecto até lá pode mudar obviamente, como referi, a distância não é confortável.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jul 2008 às 22:29)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Bertha de novo com um look arrojado!





Embora segundo o último aviso público se mantenha em *furacão de categoria 1*:



> *5:00 PM AST on July 10, 2008:*
> .*..Bertha still a northwestward-moving category one hurricane...*
> 
> it is still too early to determine the extent to which Bertha could
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jul 2008 às 23:54)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Aqui fica mais uma imagem do bicho


----------



## Vince (11 Jul 2008 às 08:38)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

A Bertha dá a impressão de ter começado durante a noite/madrugada um ciclo EWRC (Eyewall replacement cycle), o que é estranho pois tinha a ideia que tal só ocorria em ciclones mais potentes e não nos Cat1 ou 2. Durante estes ciclos estruturais enfraquece mas quando finaliza pode fortalecer muito.
Vou esperar para ver o que diz o NHC na próxima discussão se é mesmo um EWRC.






As Bermudas já aparecem no canto superior esquerdo do floater da imagem de satélite.


----------



## AnDré (11 Jul 2008 às 14:07)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

As Bermudas cada vez mais perto.


----------



## jpmartins (11 Jul 2008 às 15:10)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Será que o Golias passa por cima do David, ou foge para leste como previsto.
De alguns efeitos as Bermudas já não escapam, principalmente da agitação marítima.


----------



## Vince (11 Jul 2008 às 17:02)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Bertha continua com uma estrutura meia confusa, o NHC considera que é um EWRC e que tem alguns sinais a lembrar um furacão anular, o que é um pouco perigoso.
Mas nota-se que estão um pouco baralhados com esta Bertha que já tem uma semana de vida e é um pouco estranha.



> MICROWAVE DATA CONTINUES TO SHOW A SMALL FRAGMENT OF THE INNER
> EYEWALL WITHIN A BETTER DEFINED AND LARGER RING OF CONVECTION
> ASSOCIATED WITH THE OUTER EYEWALL.  CONVENTIONAL VIS/IR IMAGES SHOW
> THAT BERTHA'S CLOUD PATTERN HAS CHANGED LITTLE WITH GOOD OUTFLOW IN
> ...









A boa notícia é que daqui a uma hora chega finalmente o primeiro voo de reconhecimento. Neste momento estão a cerca de 500km do centro. Depois ponho os dados à medida que aparecerem.







As Bermudas lançaram agora o seu primeiro alerta de ventos de tempestade tropical.


----------



## Rog (12 Jul 2008 às 00:24)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Aviso publico do NHC 35:



> ...LARGE EYE OF BERTHA LEISURELY MOVING NORTH-NORTHWESTWARD...
> 
> A TROPICAL STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FOR BERMUDA. A TROPICAL
> STORM WATCH MEANS THAT TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS ARE POSSIBLE
> ...


----------



## Rog (12 Jul 2008 às 01:02)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*





A parede interna do olho do furacão está um pouco melhor definida e está a se fechar novamente, daí que não está posta de parte uma reintensificação. 
Ainda assim, não é esperado uma mudança muito significativa na intensidade do furacão pelos próximos dias, mas aos poucos irá enfraquecer à medida que se desloca para águas mais frias e para valores de windshear mais desfavoráveis.
Espera-se que Bertha passe a Leste das Bermudas, mas qualquer deslocamento para Oeste pode significar ventos mais fortes e ondulação também maior.

Temperatura da água do mar
Embora o furacão entre em águas um pouco mais quentes, estas estão apenas numa fina camada superficial, o que se revelaria insuficiente por exemplo para uma intensificação até a categoria 3.





Desloca-se para uma zona com um menor potencial máximo de intensidade (hpa)





Intensidade prevista segundo vários modelos:





Trajectos possíveis


----------



## Rog (12 Jul 2008 às 11:03)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Aviso público n.º 37


> ...LITTLE CHANGE IN THE MOTION OR INTENSITY OF BERTHA...
> 
> A TROPICAL STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FOR BERMUDA.  A TROPICAL
> STORM WARNING WILL LIKELY BE ISSUED FOR THE ISLAND LATER TODAY.
> ...


----------



## Vince (12 Jul 2008 às 16:40)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

A Bertha mantem-se quase estacionária, move-se muito devagar e penso que isso será actualmente a maior preocupação pois um sistema assim tende a ser errático, e a Bertha poderá andar dias nesta zona do Atlântico sem rumo muito bem definido até se dissipar sozinha ou ser absorvida por um sistema extratropical.

Sobre o EWRC o que se passou é que a parede do olho interior que normalmente colapsa para dar lugar à parede exterior que depois comprime nas horas seguintes, essa parede interior nunca chegou a colapsar na totalidade e a Bertha ficou um furacão um pouco estranho durante muitas horas.






Neste momento o sector noroeste dessa parede exterior parece bastante debilitada. O meteorologista do NHC diz que a situação actual da Bertha pode estar a provocar upwelling que a enfraquecerá mais depressa. Está entretanto a chegar à zona outro voo de reconhecimento.


Actualmente nas Bermudas nada de especial se passa, ainda estão à espera da chegada das primeiras bandas convectivas que já se podem acompanhar ao longe no radar local.





http://www.weather.bm/radarLarge.asp

*Tudo tranquilo nesta Webcam:*
http://209.240.42.187:1024/home/homeJ.html




> *AFTER A WEEK OR SO...I AM RUNNING OUT OF THINGS TO SAY ABOUT BERTHA.*
> 
> THE CLOUD PATTERN HAS NOT CHANGED MUCH SINCE YESTERDAY AND CONSISTS
> OF A LARGE DIFFUSE EYE SURROUNDED BY MODERATE CONVECTION. DVORAK
> ...


----------



## Rog (12 Jul 2008 às 23:36)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Segundo o aviso público n.º 39, Bertha mantém-se como furacão na categoria 1. Os ventos são da ordem dos 120 km/h, e não poderá não haver grandes alterações de intensidade durante as próximas 24h. Os ventos com força de tempestade tropical, se estendem até aos 220 km a partir do centro do furacão. A pressão mínima, baseada na medição realizada por um avião de reconhecimento, é de 984hpa.
O furacão hoje esteve num estado quase estacionário, mas deverá retomar o movimento para norte durante esta noite. Deverá passar a Leste das Bermudas, mas o seu percurso pode ser errático.
Está activo um alerta de tempestade tropical nas Bermudas, para vento forte, ondulação forte e chuva que poderá acumular nos próximos dois dias, até 50mm/m2. 
Nos próximos dois dias deverá ter um enfraquecimento progressivo devido ao shear e a águas um pouco mais frias. 











A grande divergência dos modelos, devido ao estado quase estacionário do furacão hoje, que dificulta a previsão dos trajectos possíveis





Intensidade prevista segundo alguns modelos


----------



## AnDré (13 Jul 2008 às 10:34)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Ponto da situação ao amanhacer:
*
Aviso Público:*


> *Statement as of 5:00 am AST on July 13, 2008
> *
> *...Bertha remains stationary...could weaken to a tropical storm
> today...*
> ...



*Imagem de satélite:*



*

Bermuda Weather Service Web Cam:*


----------



## Vince (13 Jul 2008 às 21:57)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

A Bertha baixou para Tempestade Tropical pois o último voo de reconhecimento não encontrou ventos que justificassem a manutenção da categoria de Furacão.

Mas a Bertha continua a ser um sistema bastante espectacular. Continua estacionária a destruir-se a si própria pois arrefece cada vez mais a água sobre o qual assenta mas continua a manter uma circulação à superficie notável (ver nuvens baixas a amarelo)






A convecção mais profunda está afastada do centro, e localiza-se principalmente a nordeste. Para as Bermudas assistir isto tudo é bastante desconfortável, pois era fácil de imaginar o efeito que teria por exemplo esta convecção estacionada em cima do mesmo local tantas e tantas horas, o que felizmente para as Bermudas não é o caso. Pelo menos para já.

Este tipo de estrutura que vemos no visivel parece indicar que poderá estar a ensaiar uma transição para extratropical/frontal, e como sabemos por vezes um sistema deste género acaba por ser mais forte em ventos do que o tropical moribundo que lhe deu origem. 

De qualquer forma o vigor que mantem na circulação em superficie dá a impressão que se ela se mover daquele local poderá perfeitamente continuar como sistema tropical. Só se continuar parada por bastante tempo é que o nucleo sem convecção acabará a arrefecer para nucleo frio/extra tropical.

Deixo esta imagem espectacular sobre o efeito que esta Bertha estacionária está a ter na temperatura da água, é o que se chama de  cavar a sua própria sepultura como sistema tropical. Mas parece-me óbvio que se ela sair finalmente dali que poderá perfeitamente regressar ainda como sistema tropical e até intensificar-se.






Os modelos apontam para uma Bertha subtropical ou extratropical a andar meio errática no Atlântico a Oeste dos Açores durante mais de uma semana e nalguns com alguma intensidade, a interagir com uma cutoff, como podem ver nos mapas do GFS wetterzentrale.


----------



## Vince (14 Jul 2008 às 12:13)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

E a Bertha finalmente recomeçou a mover-se para norte.






As Bermudas estão hoje a receber a chuva das bandas convectivas e hoje deverão sentir ventos de alguma intensidade embora sem serem demasiado extremos. A Bermuda apesar do aspecto frágil da ilha nas fotografia, eles estão habituados a poderosas frentes frias no Inverno e a construção é excelente.


*Radar local:*





http://www.weather.bm/radarLarge.asp

*Campo de vento previsto pelo NHC*






O registo mais significativo até ao momento foi de ventos de 67km/h e rajada de 91km/h

É possível que a Bertha à medida que se afasta das águas que arrefeceu ganhe alguma intensidade ao longo do dia com a convecção a tentar envolver este "centrão" gigante.


----------



## jpmartins (14 Jul 2008 às 14:18)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Bom seguimento Vince, parabéns e obrigado.


----------



## psm (14 Jul 2008 às 18:12)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

[Os modelos apontam para uma Bertha subtropical ou extratropical a andar meio errática no Atlântico a Oeste dos Açores durante mais de uma semana e nalguns com alguma intensidade, a interagir com uma cutoff, como podem ver nos mapas do GFS wetterzentrale.[/QUOTE]

Onde se pode ver o interagir com a cuttoff,é na previsão das (12) no mapa dos 500 hp do fnmoc


----------



## AnDré (14 Jul 2008 às 19:59)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

A Bertha acabou mesmo por quase passar por cima das Bermudas.










Alguém sabe que existe um instituto de meteorologia nas Bermudas?
Estive aqui a procurar dados de observações horárias, mas não fui além de imagens de radares, de satelite e de temperatura e pressão. Queria ver como anda o vento e a precipitação por lá.

No wunderground existem 3 estações:

St. Georges, BD, Civil Air Terminal: Rajada de vento: 82,1km/h. Pressão: 1000,9hPa. Sem precipitação.
Magnolia Hall, Smiths Parish, Bermuda: Pressão: 1000,6hPa. Sem precipitação nem vento.
Fairyland, Fairyland, Pembroke: Precipitação: 46.0mm, Rajada de vento: 48,3Km/h.


----------



## Vince (14 Jul 2008 às 20:41)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*



AnDré disse:


> Alguém sabe que existe um instituto de meteorologia nas Bermudas?
> Estive aqui a procurar dados de observações horárias, mas não fui além de imagens de radares, de satelite e de temperatura e pressão. Queria ver como anda o vento e a precipitação por lá.



O site do IM local (Bermuda Weather Service) é esse do radar, mas não tem estações: http://www.weather.bm/

Para observações tenho acompanhado as METAR do aeroporto mas parece que não tem precipitação. 

Até aora não se passou nada de especial, no aeroporto a rajada máxima até agora foi de 81km/h e durante a tarde safaram-se à banda convectiva pois mantiveram-se naquele centro enorme. 






Mas agora com a Bertha a prosseguir para norte não se vão safar novamente, com a agravante de a convecção estar a explodir precisamente nessa banda que agora os vai afectar. Estão agora a começar a apanhar com bastante água e é nesse sector que estão os ventos mais intensos segundo o NHC que diz que a Bertha se está novamente a intensificar.



> DATA FROM AN AIR FORCE RESERVE UNIT RECONNAISSANCE AIRCRAFT INDICATE
> THAT BERTHA IS JUST BELOW HURRICANE STRENGTH...WITH MAXIMUM
> SUSTAINED WINDS OF 70 MPH. THESE WINDS ARE LOCATED TO THE
> SOUTHWEST OF THE CENTER IN A RAINBAND THAT WILL BE PASSING OVER
> ...




*Videos colocados no Youtube há poucos minutos, cerca das 20:25*


----------



## Vince (14 Jul 2008 às 23:08)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Caramba, olhem só para o que se passa com a Bertha 
As Bermudas começaram a tarde com uma banda convectiva e acabam o dia com ela transformada na parede dum olho de furacão pois quase de certeza que o NHC a volta a reclassificar como Furacão no próximo aviso.


----------



## AnDré (14 Jul 2008 às 23:27)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*



Vince disse:


> Caramba, olhem só para o que se passa com a Bertha
> As Bermudas começaram a tarde com uma banda convectiva e acabam o dia com ela transformada na parede dum olho de furacão pois quase de certeza que o NHC a volta a reclassificar como Furacão no próximo aviso.



Segundo o wunderground, o Civil Air Terminal, BE (Aeroporto) registou uma rajada máxima de *96Km/h* nos últimos 10 minutos. É mais que provável que já tenha superado os 100Km/h.
Fairyland, Fairyland, Pembroke vai com *108.7mm* acumulados, e com Chuva forte!

*EDIT:*
15minutos depois, isto porque a estação de Fairyland actualiza de 15 em 15 minutos, já lá vão *123,2mm*


----------



## Vince (14 Jul 2008 às 23:31)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Mais um video colocado há uma hora, registo das 5.30pm locais, penso que 21:30 em Portugal.


----------



## Rog (15 Jul 2008 às 10:15)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

A Bertha já passou pelas Bermudas como tempestade tropical. 
Nas próximas horas, e com um shear muito favorável e temperatura do mar ainda dentro dos 27ºC, poderá novamente tornar-se furacão na categoria 1, mas até lá terá de se organizar melhor a sua estrutura.

aviso 49:


> ...BERTHA ABOUT TO TURN EASTWARD AND MOVE FARTHER FROM BERMUDA...
> 
> AT 500 AM AST...0900Z...THE CENTER OF TROPICAL STORM BERTHA WAS
> LOCATED NEAR LATITUDE 34.7 NORTH...LONGITUDE 63.2 WEST OR ABOUT 190
> ...













intensidade segundo os modelos





temperatura da água do mar





windshear






potêncial máximo de intensidade em HPA


----------



## Vince (15 Jul 2008 às 23:33)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

A Bertha (ainda) não conseguiu regressar à categoria de Furacão.

Foi um grande prazer para mim fazer este longo seguimento do ciclone tropical Bertha, primeiro porque foi um sistema fascinante cheio de supresas e é em sistemas destes que se aprende imenso, entre muitas outras, a melhor lição foi a intensificação que ocorreu mal ela se moveu depois de estacionária sobre a água que ela própria arrefeceu quase até se suicidar, e segundo (e sobretudo) porque não causou problemas a ninguém, a passagem de ontem pelas Bermudas foi quase pacífica.

A Bertha por isso tudo merece um pequeno lugar na história, e conseguiu-o hoje, ao bater um recorde com 92 anos, de 1916 




> ...*BERTHA NOW THE LONGEST-LIVED JULY TROPICAL STORM IN HISTORY*...
> 
> BERTHA IS NOW THE LONGEST-LIVED JULY TROPICAL STORM IN ATLANTIC
> HISTORY...WITH 12.5 DAYS AS A TROPICAL STORM OR GREATER. THIS
> ...




Mas ainda não terminou, a Bertha ainda vai andar pelo Atlântico bastantes dias.
Para já, parece-me estar a adquirir cada vez mais ares de sistema subtropical, mas quem sabe se não nos vai trazer ainda mais surpresas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2008 às 12:07)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*





Ainda existem alguns modelos que colocam os Açores na rota da Bertha , mas a rota mais possível será para ir para o Reino Unido e Islândia. Quem sabe se a Bertha não dá uma voltinha e vem visitar-nos aqui a Portugal


----------



## Vince (18 Jul 2008 às 12:31)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Como sistema tropical o NHC dá-lhe apenas mais 48 horas de vida, prevendo uma transição para extratropical e depois a ser absorvida por outra depressão a norte a partir de 2/3ªfeira.



> TENACIOUS BERTHA CONTINUES TO HAVE A REMARKABLE WELL-DEFINED CLOUD
> PATTERN WITH A CURVED CONVECTIVE BAND TO THE NORTH...AN EYE-LIKE
> FEATURE AND LIMITED OUTFLOW. THE INITIAL INTENSITY IS KEPT AT 50
> KNOTS...BUT IT COULD BE A LITTLE BIT STRONGER. AS BERTHA MOVES OVER
> ...




*GFS:*


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jul 2008 às 12:34)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Quem sabe se a Bertha não dá uma voltinha e vem visitar-nos aqui a Portugal



Bem, de acordo com as temperaturas do mar, e que agora deverão aquecer um pouco mais aqui para os nossos lados, até arriscaria em colocar o percurso do Bertha mais para sul e na nossa direcção.... mas isto é só um palpite de leigo


----------



## vitamos (18 Jul 2008 às 12:37)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*



ecobcg disse:


> Bem, de acordo com as temperaturas do mar, e que agora deverão aquecer um pouco mais aqui para os nossos lados, até arriscaria em colocar o percurso do Bertha mais para sul e na nossa direcção.... mas isto é só um palpite de leigo



Sim, existe um grau de probabilidade... mas ténue e se (e só se) chegasse cá, seria certamente um resquício já muito desvanecido


----------



## AnDré (18 Jul 2008 às 20:20)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Pela imagens de satélite, fico com a impressão que a Bertha voltou a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Rog (18 Jul 2008 às 21:33)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Bertha não deixa de nos surpreender... voltou à categoria 1 de furacão. 


> ...BERTHA BECOMES A HURRICANE AGAIN...
> 
> AT 500 PM AST...2100Z...THE CENTER OF HURRICANE BERTHA WAS LOCATED
> NEAR LATITUDE 37.6 NORTH...LONGITUDE 50.6 WEST OR ABOUT 640 MILES...
> ...


----------



## Rog (18 Jul 2008 às 21:47)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*



AnDré disse:


> Pela imagens de satélite, fico com a impressão que a Bertha voltou a aumentar de intensidade.


E com uma impressão correcta, bertha se intensificou mais um pouco e chegou à categoria 1. As imagens de satélite mostram claramente um olho bem definido. Será sol de pouca dura... Aos poucos irá enfraquecer e dentro de dois dias será já extratropical e posteriormente absorvida por um vale depressionário.












intensidade





temperatura da água do mar





Potêncial máximo de intensidade em hPa


----------



## Thomar (19 Jul 2008 às 15:28)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

O Furacão BERTHA continua a resistir, ainda é um furacão de categoria 1.




> _HURRICANE BERTHA ADVISORY NUMBER  65
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL022008
> 500 AM AST SAT JUL 19 2008
> 
> ...


----------



## Agreste (19 Jul 2008 às 17:03)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Grande tempestade esta, excelente acompanhamento! 

16º dia no activo, agora revigorada, tornado-se a mais longa em actividade batendo os 16 dias da tempestade "Faith" de Agosto de 1966.  

E tudo isto até ver, sem perda de vidas ou estragos materiais.


----------



## Minho (19 Jul 2008 às 20:01)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Foto tirada desde a ISS no dia 9 de Julho ao Bertha






Foto com maior resolução


----------



## Rog (19 Jul 2008 às 23:38)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

E Bertha mantém-se como furacão... cruzando a linha dos 20ºC de temperatura de água do mar... até aqui no sul da Madeira tem águas mais quentes.. (24ºC).
É o sistema tropical que por mais dias se manteve no activo e uma das que mais quebrou as "regras" de conduta dos sistemas tropicais. 






Em teoria no local onde se encontra Bertha, não existia nenhum potêncial para tropical... mas lá está Bertha para dizer que não é bem assim... que até em categoria 1 se aguenta, com uma pressão mínima de 989hpa!





A última imagem





Aviso 67:



> ...BERTHA SIN CEDER AUN...EL HURACAN DIRIGIENDOSE HACIA EL NORESTE
> SOBRE EL ATLANTICO NORTE...
> 
> A LAS 500 PM AST...2100Z...EL CENTRO DEL HURACAN BERTHA ESTABA
> ...


----------



## Rog (20 Jul 2008 às 12:29)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Bertha tornou-se novamente Tempestade tropical. move-se rapidamente e vai perdendo as suas características tropicais e já esta tarde poderá ser extratropical.

aviso público do NHC n. 69:


> ...BERTHA MOVIENDOSE RAPIDAMENTE HACIA EL NORESTE SOBRE EL NORTE DEL
> ATLANTICO...A PUNTO DE PERDER SUS CARACTERISTICAS TROPICALES...
> 
> A LAS 500 AM AST...0900Z...EL CENTRO DE LA TORMENTA TROPICAL BERTHA
> ...








Histórial da intensidade do vento:


----------



## Rog (20 Jul 2008 às 12:32)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

Imagem de satélite das 11h45:


----------



## Vince (20 Jul 2008 às 16:53)

*Re: Furacão BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)*

A Bertha já é extra-tropical e o NHC emitiu o seu último aviso.



> *TROPICAL STORM BERTHA ADVISORY NUMBER  70*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL022008
> 1100 AM AST SUN JUL 20 2008
> 
> ...


----------

